# What makes the Maxabeam go on High mode?



## Walterk (Mar 31, 2011)

Its amps and or voltage to the bulb.
The regular MB 'High mode' is limited to aprox. 30 secs., then it switches back to 'regular mode'.
The Crew served weapon light has a continuous ' High mode' .
I've read light can be modified for higher output.

How is it done? (Is the bulb different, apart from 'hand picked'? )
Is the bulb the same for all versions of the MB?
Is it chip tuning? (actually a chip?)
Is it settings in the driver? (Often a jumper or reistor changing the output level as the ballast is suitable for a range of output wattage ) 
What wattage is acceptable for continuous use in regards to the hardware? (reflector and optics)

(My gues it’s a resistor, and continous use of 75 Watt is no problem for the lamp, only limiting life-bulb.)


----------



## Walterk (Apr 1, 2011)

Did anyway open a Maxabeam by the way?
Any photo of the inside?


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Programed chip would be My guess as I'm not sure how you would get just a resistor to allow max power then shut down to lower power setting at a timed interval. However I do know it can be done in chip programing. Timer chips can be used also In monostable mode when you press a button to permit higher power the chip can sense this by a voltage change at the trigger pin this in turn will set in motion the time at the RC network R being resistor C being capacitor the time or lenth of high power being determined by C when the C has discharged to 2/3 the output voltage the system reverts to standart output voltage. Thus lower power setting. This is known as the Pulse Width this time can be set or adjusted based on Resistor and capacitor used. When the Capacitor recharges you can use high power again till it disscharges. 

Hope this Helps
Joe


Joe


----------



## Walterk (Apr 2, 2011)

Thx, yes it helps, and it makes sense to use a chip anyway.
(I know of a ballast that switches mode by changing a resisitor.)

Googled some MB on CPF:
How is it done? (Is the bulb different, apart from 'hand picked'? ) - hand picked and special coated reflector for the 12mcp
Is the bulb the same for all versions of the MB? - yes
Is it chip tuning? (actually a chip?) - yes, PeakBS uses that terminolgy.
Is it settings in the driver? (Often a jumper or reistor changing the output level as the ballast is suitable for a range of output wattage ) - no, but different ballast for each Generation probably
What wattage is acceptable for continuous use in regards to the hardware? (reflector and optics) - 75W is fine for continuous use.

Edit: G3 seems to run at 85 Watts.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Robert @ Peak Beams explained that the 30sec. high was meant for nothing else but to
extend battery run time. It's not for lamp protection, lamp can run over 100W.
They used to offer a upgrade service, to make the 75W stary constant on. No one has cracked the mod it by DIY. 

They might still do it if you call & ask, of cause, expect an arm or leg, or maybe a Kidney in exchange


----------



## 2filthy3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Walterk said:


> Thx, yes it helps, and it makes sense to use a chip anyway.
> (I know of a ballast that switches mode by changing a resisitor.)



You might be talking about a 'current shunt resistor', the ballast senses the current flow by measuring the voltage drop across the shunt resistor, to change the output current you can change the shunt resistance (resistor), or change the control circuitries voltage set point for the voltage across the resistor.


555 in a Maxabeam? Unsure.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Robert @ Peak Beams explained that the 30sec. high was meant for nothing else but to
> extend battery run time. It's not for lamp protection, lamp can run over 100W.
> They used to offer a upgrade service, to make the 75W stary constant on. No one has cracked the mod it by DIY.
> 
> They might still do it if you call & ask, of cause, expect an arm or leg, or maybe a Kidney in exchange



I had the same conversation with him years ago. It was just the option they programmed based on feedback of how long most people needed the HIGH and to save on battery time. I know he said they could be made to stay on high longer, but forget if it required a new chip, or if there was a way to program it with toggle.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

Makes sense to me LUX as depending in the chip it can be reprogramed. Some are one shot deal and some can be reprogramed many times. The timer would require component replacement so logicly it makes better sense to just leave an open program chip much easier IMO. Depending on how and what chip was used IE set in socket, soldered in or what not one could do programing to it without sending it back provided that person has the ability to do it. Set in socket would be easy, soldered requires some more work. I have worked with many Atmel and Microchip products in the past for RC applications fairly easy stuff I tought myself how to do.


Joe


----------



## rhodiuman (Apr 4, 2011)

Try this:

Go to freepatentsonline
Type in US5072347
Click on document # 5072347
There is also a pdf link with drawings.

Tom


----------



## Parker VH (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a response from Deb @ Peak Beam concerning running on high mode.

The Maxa Beam can be run on constant high without worry- If it gets too hot, it will automatically adjust itself before doing any damage to the bulb. The main thing is that running the light in continuous high will run down the batteries quickly, which is the reason why it isn't one of the standard options. The Maxa Beam will stay on high power as long as you continue to hold the 4-way switch over. (You can actually use the little hex driver that is used for focusing the light/removing the front lens and wedge its handle against the 4-way switch to keep it on high power- that's a little trick we use here when doing our initial burn-in test on the lights.) It should be noted, though, that if the light isn't getting enough power in, this could adversely affect the beam quality which is something to be aware of if powering through the 12v vehicle adapter or if the battery gets run down. 
 
We have several integrators who request latching high beam programming, but they are using direct power and not batteries to power the lights. If latching high was something you were interested in, the Gen 3 board can be special-programmed to latching high instead of the standard momentary high (but it can't be done for Gen 2 boards). Running the light on continuous high with the MBP-1307 Li-Ion Battery will really give the battery a beating, so we wouldn't recommend it. The Nicad probably wouldn't be that good either, but the new MBP-1310 LiFePO4 would be probably be OK- it should give about a 90 minute run time per charge. Running the Maxa Beam with the 10 amp AC power supply (MBP-4000S or MBP-5010) is probably the best option for best performance in constant high, but of course that kind of limits where you can take the light. ​


----------



## Walterk (Apr 5, 2011)

Thx Bob and Tom.
I love the images in the patent, both style and content.
Imagine what kind of superlight it was when it first came out.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 6, 2011)

On Ebay someone sells the Maxabeam replacement bulb.
He mentions: '' 
 These are not the real old style.
These are the newer UXL-75PB with serial numbers on them such as KC3286 thru KD3728 as example.''

I think this indicates the MB bulb of the G3 is using custom made Ushio bulbs with extended length for Peak Beam.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Walterk, Great find!

It looks like the UXL-75XE custom length for Peaks Beam, the new style Maxa Beam Lamp! 

*I just ordered one! * $123 is a great price considering the alternative is to buy UXL-75XE 
+ $75 Adaptor kit. I would not expect performance difference between UXL-75XE and UXL-75PB. because UXL-75PB is basically UXL-75XE custom made to fit Maxa Beam. 

I do expect it may double the performance of My Gen II Maxa Beam with older style lamp from 2.3 Million to 4.5 to 5 Million Cps. Which is great, but I would not expect it to be any where near the 13.8 Million CP as Ra reported using UXL-75XE in a stock Maxa Beam:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Moon-Blaster&p=3608425&viewfull=1#post3608425



Ra said:


> My Maxabeam measures 13.8 Million CP at 100meter... Surprising to see the 9" Moon Blaster does not go that far beond...



I was also surprised. not only the huge reflector size difference, My 120W UHP/P-VIP should also have higher surface brightness than the xenon 75W UHL-75XE. Something is not adding up between Ra & My measurements. 

*Since you have a lux meter & lives close to Ra, do you think he might allow you to borrow his Maxa Beam & do a 100 meter lux reading on your meter? I would be curious to see what the # will be from a different lux meter. *

I just got the second Gen II Maxa Beam from my friend, I'll put one on ebay soon. The second one performed 17% better & thus, should be around 2.7 Million Cps if measured @ 100 meters. 
The difference is not substantial, likely just lamps lot to lot variations & age difference.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 7, 2011)

Promise to post close up photographs of the bulb will you ? 

Good idea to measure up, but as he on occasions compares his measurements with a very accurate lux-meter he has acces to, I used his lux-meter as reference for mine.
My lux-meter has a consistent misreading, I have to add 12% to my measurements to get what his meter would show. 
I know as I measured a few lights on different distances and compared to the other lux-meter.

Still open for your suggestion, but won't be soon, maybe end summer this year.

BTW I had difficulty to get me consistent readings at first, took some practice and get at least 5 measurements before I dare to say what the readings tell me, subtracting the extreme above and below average numbers that dont make sense.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Walterk said:


> Promise to post close up photographs of the bulb will you ?
> 
> Still open for your suggestion, but won't be soon, maybe end summer this year.


 
Sure, I'll post a photo when I get it. I'll also report before & after lux readings on the new vs old lamp. I was going to sell both Maxa Beam, it looks like I'll be forced to keep one to play a bit longer, twisting my arms  

Thanks for open to the suggestion of measuring Ra's Maxa Beam with your meter!

By the way, what's the light in your Avatar? My "secret project" host looks just like that.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 7, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> By the way, what's the light in your Avatar?



Its the finest build quality brand of searchlights: a Francis searchlight.
Have one one my roof but with 24V 250W poorly outdated.

Searchlights are fine hosts I think, simple yet effective watertight, room for big reflectors, and big windows, with some spare space for electronics most times.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 8, 2011)

Wonder why they left, and if they returned to the round bulb.
Tha patent mentions the focal point of the reflector to be 10mm inside.


----------



## Parker VH (Apr 8, 2011)

The round arc chamber bulbs are the ones currently in use. There were originally some round arc chamber bulbs made by ARC used in the Maxa Beam but Ushio are the currently used bulbs. ARC also made the original straight wall design bulbs found in the early lights IIRC.


----------



## Ra (Apr 9, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Walterk, Great find!
> My 120W UHP/P-VIP should also have higher surface brightness than the xenon 75W UHL-75XE.



Hi ma_sha,

Why should the 120W UHP/P-VIP have higher surface brightness than the 75XE ?? Ever thought of arc-geometry ??
This is absolutely not as simple as dividing lumens output by arc size !!



ma_sha1 said:


> Something is not adding up between Ra & My measurements.



What is not adding up? I don't have a 120W UHP/P-VIP bulb, at least not in action.. Most of the differences between our mesurements, especially the difference
in measurements we see at different distances, are in the fact that you focus your lights when measuring closer by.. I don't, because with most of my lights, I can't !!
So many of our measurements cannot be compared..At all..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ra,

The differences that intrigues me & certainly is possible due large part to holes in my knowledge, I still have a lot to learn! When I am done with my last Short arc project, I wish to visit Holland & do a live shoot out, beats swapping numbers, no matter how accurate they may seem . 




Walterk said:


> Promise to post close up photographs of the bulb will you ?


 
Here it is:


----------



## Walterk (Apr 9, 2011)

Thx, good to know they followed up after Ra's postings at CPF  
I guess its safe to assume they are equal to Ushio UXL-75-E.


----------



## Ra (Apr 10, 2011)

Walterk said:


> Thx, good to know they followed up after Ra's postings at CPF



I never thought of it that way.. Interesting..

Ra.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 10, 2011)

Well its possible if not likely IMO.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 16, 2011)

I 've found a mains powered Warner Power Safe arc ballast (75W continuous) and a MB reflector.
Its pretty easy to make a focus adjustment that operates very very fine.







Feel like building a dedicated cloud bouncer annex work light :naughty: .


----------



## Ra (Apr 19, 2011)

I want a cloud bouncer too !!!!!



Ra.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 19, 2011)

@Ra: I think there is no problem to that .

Have housing and powering complete. Working on the focus system.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 25, 2011)

The Waxabeam is ready. Beamshots later this year. 








Beamshot from cellphone on damp new years eve


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 25, 2011)

What The???


What happened to the rest of the body? Can you still focus this thing?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like it focuses with the knurled dial left of the reflector body.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 26, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> What The???



Don't worry! Its a spare reflectorhead from 2005, probably from CSWL as the lampsupport is glued to the glass and not protruding. 
It focuses very very gentle.
Will measure and compare once my MB is up and running.


----------



## troller_cpf (Apr 26, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Walterk, Great find!
> 
> It looks like the UXL-75XE custom length for Peaks Beam, the new style Maxa Beam Lamp!
> 
> ...



I also bought a couple of kits from this seller on e-bay.

The lamps are both the newer Ushio and they are dated 2007. They are marked as L75-001PB, which is the same as the L75-001 or L75-001C, they are all different names for the SAME lamp at Peak Beam, which is a modified Ushio UXL-75XE.

I will try them on my Gen2 Maxabeam and also will do some comparison pics with the older ARC lamp.

Just one thing still sounds strange for me: I also have at home one original Ushio UXL-75XE lamp, installed in my Xenonics NH1, and that is DIFFERENT from the MB Ushio lamp!!! I mean, I know that Peak Beam asked Ushio to custom design the lamps for the MB, and in fact the L75-001 lamp has got a different metal base and assembly, but ALSO THE GLASS ENVELOPE ITSELF IS DIFFERENT!

*In the original Ushio UXL-75XE, the envelope bulb is BIGGER than in the modified L75-001 lamp! Why is that*?

I asked Deb from Peak Beam about this, and she confirmed me that the L75-001 is a different lamp from the original UXL-75XE, and it was specifically designed like this to be perfect with the MB PCB electronics.

Now it comes to my mind the following argument, which is addressed to all of you light experts, that know about this Optical Displacement and so on...:
1) Originally Peak Beam used a MODIFIED ARC lamp, which was custom built for them by ARC. This had a tubolar envelope, which proved to be NOT the best in terms of optical displacement.
2) This is already strange in it's own, as one would expect Peak Beam to be expert in this kind of things... but anyway
3) They then swapped the ARC lamps for USHIO lamps, which have a round envelope, for better optical displacement. But still, it is different from the original Ushio UXL-75XE. Now my question is: FOR PERFECT OPTICAL DISPLACEMENT, *IS IT BETTER TO HAVE A BIGGER OR SMALLER CIRCULAR ENVELOPE*?? 

I have ordered from Parker VH the Ushio adapters, and I will try them on the MB with an original UXL-75XE lamp... to see which one is the best... I just hope Peak Beam did not do again a mistake in lamps design...

your thoughts?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2011)

Based off of the beamshots I've seen in the past, along with my own MB experience with 3 different bulbs, the larger circular envelope always had the superior beam.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

troller_cpf said:


> 3) They then swapped the ARC lamps for USHIO lamps, which have a round envelope, for better optical displacement. But still, it is different from the original Ushio UXL-75XE. Now my question is: FOR PERFECT OPTICAL DISPLACEMENT, *IS IT BETTER TO HAVE A BIGGER OR SMALLER CIRCULAR ENVELOPE*??
> 
> I have ordered from Parker VH the Ushio adapters, and I will try them on the MB with an original UXL-75XE lamp... to see which one is the best... I just hope Peak Beam did not do again a mistake in lamps design...
> 
> your thoughts?



I hope you have a lux meter that could measure them ? Would love to see if there's any real difference off the same light in terms of maximized lux.

Please measure them reciprocally, I.e. Measure A first, then B., Then measure again, B first then A, to eliminate bias due to which one got measured first.

I would not expect any real differences, as both are round arc chamber bulb to allow light to hit the glass perpendicularly, thus minimize reflection or refraction loss that happens when hitting the glass at an angle, causing the displacement like in the tubular arc chamber. there is no optical arc displacement when light hitting a glass head on.

If anything, a smaller chamber may burn hotter & possibly offer slightly higher surface brightness? Just a guess, and such differences may not be substantial, as I would not expect the size difference to be that big.


----------



## Walterk (Apr 27, 2011)

troller_cpf said:


> IT BETTER TO HAVE A BIGGER OR SMALLER CIRCULAR


 
Optical arc displacement comes from deformation as result of the shape of the glass.
The biggest deformation is where the sphere connects to the cilindrical endings. 
The larger the sphere, the further away any deformation is from the gap where the arc is at its brightest.
A larger sphere will need a bigger glass thickness, but that plays a smaller role in OAD. 

The UXL-75-E is designed for its specific chracteristics, that’s why it is used allround in specialized equipment.
The production line will be laid out to produce the standard UXL as good and efficient as possible.
I do not believe any custom production run can have as close tolerances as the standard production specs, with regards to bulbshape.

That’s my ty thinking.


----------



## troller_cpf (Apr 27, 2011)

So are we saying here that Peak Beam made a mistake, AGAIN? 

I also think that a custom run will have less quality standards and precision than the standard line anyway.


----------

